# help problems with loan



## XjenX (6 December 2015)

i have a horse share i have recently found out that the horse is from a chariety and should not be out on a part loan iv noticed there has been no feed for the horse in over a week on my days off i popped into stable and he had not been mucked out since i had done it 2 days prevous the owner only talks to me when money is due and now i have found out the horse was not ridden in over a year and has artheritis i dont knkw what to do im looking for another but feel i cant just ealk away from situation


----------



## luckyoldme (6 December 2015)

im not sure how these things work, but if you are genuinely concerned for the horses welfare maybe contact the charity concerned?


----------



## EmmaC78 (6 December 2015)

luckyoldme said:



			im not sure how these things work, but if you are genuinely concerned for the horses welfare maybe contact the charity concerned?
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  I think the best thing you can do in the circumstances is contact that charity and let them deal with it.


----------



## XjenX (6 December 2015)

ok thanks i feel bad but if i leave and di nothing and something happens i would feel terrible a horse getting left for days in his stable with no food or getting mucked out isnt normal


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (7 December 2015)

Is the horse on a private yard or a livery yard? Could you have a word with the yard owner? I would be contacting the charity too.


----------



## milliepops (7 December 2015)

Yes, I would also contact the charity (as the long term loaner of a rescue horse).
I used to work for a charity and we would occasionally get rehomed horses back from bad loaners, in a sorry state. Usually through ignorance, but all the same. Are they not home-checked?  I still get a 6 monthly visit, after nearly 12 years of loaning! 
I'm sure they would prefer to know - perhaps they just need to offer some advice, or they might indeed want the horse to be returned to them.

To be absolutely fair to the owner, as they aren't here to give their account - have you spoken to them about your concerns? Just in case there has been a miscommunication somewhere.


----------



## XjenX (7 December 2015)

the stable owners are concerned as well i go up and he has had no hay for days or water no hard feed i wonder how someone cant know that a horse needs you there everyday or someone there to feed him and look after him


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 December 2015)

If this is a horse from a "rescue" then OP you need to report this ASAP.

If the horse is at livery, the YO should be informed and put in the picture as they should also be concerned for the horse and should have reported it by now TBH.

Please inform the rescue ASAP OP. Do not delay doing so. This poor horse might already have gone through enough bad-treatment and neglect in its life and it is frankly shocking that someone can't be bothered to see to the basic essentials for ANY equine let alone a rescue.


----------



## XjenX (7 December 2015)

thanks i think they were on their last chance but there is no excuse for a horse not getting fed for over a wk he is a beautiful horse and deserves all the happiness. i think the owner wants a horse but dosent want to look after it i feel bad for leaving but i end up buying everything and spending every day there thats not how a share should be i was wanting a share to build up my knowledge and confidence then think about owning a horse didnt want to jump right in


----------



## 9tails (7 December 2015)

Is this horse being left in the stable fulltime with no hay or water?  A dirty bed is unacceptable but no food or water is unforgivable.  What about turnout?  Is he getting any?  If a horse has no food or water for a week it wouldn't be very well.


----------



## Orca (7 December 2015)

Are you absolutely certain the horse isn't being mucked out, fed and watered?

For what it's worth, my mare is currently messy because itchy legs, combined with noisy, windy weather is making her stable walk. Her bed is pristine each evening and looks like a weeks worth of deep litter the next morning. I remove two barrows full of muck every single day.

She razes her hay, so there is little sign of this the next day either and quite often, she will drink her water down to the last half bucket full. Combined, these things could make her appear uncared for, at a glance. She also doesn't have hard feed - she truly doesn't need it at the moment.

I'm wondering why, if your loan has been out of work with arthritis, hadn't you noticed him stiff and lame? If he isn't, presumably he is receiving bute or similar and this would usually be fed in a feed.

I also find it odd that the yard owner hasn't acted on your concerns. There is no way on earth that my YO would see a starved, neglected horse on her property (and nor would any livery there let something as extreme as you describe continue). Who's responsibility is the horses day to day care? It is always ultimately the owner but are the yard meant to be doing anything by agreement?

Do speak to the charity. Breach of a rehoming agreement is enough in itself to involve them and hopefully they will investigate everything else too, if necessary.


----------



## XjenX (7 December 2015)

Everyone at stables having being giving then some of there hay n filling up water but for a WK the owner hasn't been up n there is no hay or feed there for the horse


----------



## XjenX (7 December 2015)

its a d.i.y yard the owner isnt about much as there is no livery on yards everyone there is responisble i havent told the owner how bad its gotten over the last wk as was trying to deal with it myself but its too much for me now


----------



## luckyoldme (7 December 2015)

its awful that you feel this way but the fact that this is a rescue horse should make it easier to deal in that the charity would almost certainly step in . Maybe it would be an idea to have a chat with the horses owner, but if you feel that there s a chance they might be confrontational then just go straight to the charity.
As others have said, this horse is likely to have seen bad times allready, and its not fair to let it drag on, nor is it fair to expect other owners foot the bill for feed etc.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 December 2015)

Have you reported this to the charity yet?


----------



## 9tails (7 December 2015)

Sounds like the horse has been abandoned.  Call the charity now.


----------



## tiga71 (7 December 2015)

You need to call the charity in the morning. First thing.


----------



## Orca (7 December 2015)

XjenX said:



			Everyone at stables having being giving then some of there hay n filling up water but for a WK the owner hasn't been up n there is no hay or feed there for the horse
		
Click to expand...




XjenX said:



			its a d.i.y yard the owner isnt about much as there is no livery on yards everyone there is responisble i havent told the owner how bad its gotten over the last wk as was trying to deal with it myself but its too much for me now
		
Click to expand...

Then I would definitely speak with the charity ASAP. No ifs, buts or delays. Putting a rescue horse up for share (against a rescue agreement) is bad. Neglecting and abandoning it is awful.


----------

